# Would you rock a BBS RS or super RS on the A3?



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

I kinda want the RS but i don't know if it will look good on a3s...i know they do look good on mkv gti's.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Would you rock a BBS RS or super RS on the A3? (mkim)*

i want to buy these...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4738588


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Would you rock a BBS RS or super RS on the A3? (mkim)*

I cleaned my oem wheels the other day, and took the opportunity to test fit my 8x17, et43 RS, on the back: I think it's gonna look sawweeeet! I'm waiting on some new bolts so I can put the wheels back together.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Would you rock a BBS RS or super RS on the A3? (kgw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kgw* »_I cleaned my oem wheels the other day, and took the opportunity to test fit my 8x17, et43 RS, on the back: I think it's gonna look sawweeeet! I'm waiting on some new bolts so I can put the wheels back together.









sell them to me?


----------



## Boosted BLK on BLK (Apr 24, 2006)

my dream A3 would be rockin either one of these wheels.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

i think super rs would look good


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Would you rock a BBS RS or super RS on the A3? (mkim)*

After I wore out my fingers sanding them?







I bought them from RB Wheels for a fair price: the only 17" RS's he had. If you want 18", he has a larger selection. If you pay a bit more, he will polish the outer lips for you. And you won't get bony fingers


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

my mom had those wheels on her 5 series. never liked cleaning them. took way too long. i also dont ilke how it makes the wheel look smaller because of the dual lip


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Would you rock a BBS RS or super RS on the A3? (mkim)*

at the right offset, they would look sick. you gotta run a sick stretch on these wheels too.... dooo it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

i love how these wheels look, but i think they are really played out.


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Would you rock a BBS RS or super RS on the A3? (mkim)*

Haha those are my old RS's. I put a ton of hours into refinishing them, and I think the guy that bought them from me never even put tires on them. He may have switched the front and back lips though, I'm not sure. 
They are a really sweet color. It's hard to tell from those photos because I didn't properly white balance the outdoor pics, but they're a tad bit yellow. Very cool color. I'd go for them, I made sure they would fit an A3 without rubbing and they're re-drilled.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

why did i not see you sell them before...







) how much did you sell it to him?


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

what do you guys think this will look on A3?
http://www.powerwheelspro.com/...d=467


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (mkim)*

RS's are wack










































_Modified by TackeeA3 at 4:56 PM 2-22-2010_


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

they do look good! however i think it looks better on mkv gtis


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

yes i would


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (Digipix)*

It will look like this with 0.5" lips.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

i personally do not like rs' but to each his own. i dont even like them in mkIV land


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

if i were to buy two different rs's
and my car is fwd
should i put a deep dish in the front and not a deep dish in the back?


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (jowsley0923)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jowsley0923* »_if i were to buy two different rs's
and my car is fwd
should i put a deep dish in the front and not a deep dish in the back?

lol wut?


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

like the front lip bigger than back lip


----------



## Boosted BLK on BLK (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: (jowsley0923)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jowsley0923* »_if i were to buy two different rs's
and my car is fwd
should i put a deep dish in the front and not a deep dish in the back?

Yeah do it. Then post pictures.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (jowsley0923)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jowsley0923* »_like the front lip bigger than back lip
 why would you do that? it would be unsafe and very had to pull off since having a staggard set of wheels with the wider wheels in the front would affect your turning capability. it is also harder to keep certain widths inside of your fenders without poking. having a staggard set of wheels on a fwd car is fine as long as you are not intending to auto-x or track the car.


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (jowsley0923)*

LOL haha someone please lock this thread before it gets ugly


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (TackeeA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TackeeA3* »_RS's are wack









































_Modified by TackeeA3 at 4:56 PM 2-22-2010_

This car is one of the reasons I ponied up and got an A3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

